# [Zsh] Completion (Résolu)

## Animatrix

Salut à tous !!

J'essaye zsh, à la place de bash.

Seulement je n'ai pas la completion pour sudo.

Savez-vous comment l'activer ?

Aussi, avec portage, quand je veux trouver une version cela ne marche pas.

Ex : emerge =nexuiz-[TAB]

MerciLast edited by Animatrix on Fri Mar 07, 2008 9:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## babykart

commence par installer le paquet qui va bien

```
# echo "app-shells/zsh-completion" >> /etc/portage/package.keyword && emerge -av app-shells/zsh-completion
```

ensuite il faut ajouter quelques lignes dans ton ~/.zshrc

```
# Completion emerge

autoload -U compinit promptinit

compinit

promptinit; #prompt gentoo
```

[EDIT] quelques exemple de configuration pour avoir un joli shell https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-660320-highlight-zsh.html [/EDIT]

----------

## Untux

En complément à la réponse de Babykart qui m'a grillé  :Smile: 

 *Animatrix wrote:*   

> ... je n'ai pas la completion pour sudo. Savez-vous comment l'activer ?

 

Voir le chapitre "Completion Gentoo" du [howto] zsh de Bapt. Si la completion est activée, essaye sudo -<TAB>, tu devrais voir les options s'afficher. Par contre, tu n'auras pas les commandes définies dans /etc/sudoers pour l'utilisateur courant... si c'est ce à quoi tu t'attendais.

 *Animatrix wrote:*   

> ... avec portage, quand je veux trouver une version cela ne marche pas. Ex : emerge =nexuiz-[TAB]

 

Essaye emerge "=nexuiz-<TAB> (le guillemet fait la différence).

----------

## Animatrix

Merci pour le lien.

J'ai donc pu corriger le pb avec sudo.

Pour le :

 *Quote:*   

> emerge "=nexuiz-<TAB>

 

N'y a-t-il pas possibilité de se séparer du " ?

----------

## Bapt

Tout d'abord zsh-completion n'est pas le paquet pour le completion zsh mais uniquement la completion des programmes spécifiques gentoo, pour le reste zsh embarque tout lui-même.

En ce qui concerne la completion emerge, non il n'y a pas moyen de se passer du " devant le = car = est l'équivalent à un which en zsh;

ainsi ls -l = zsh donne : 

-rwxr-xr-x 2 root root 643088 fév  6 14:58 /bin/zsh

sinon l'autre solution "d'échapper" = avec \  : emerge \=nexui...

PS: du neuf arrive bientôt pour zsh-completion  :Smile: 

----------

## Animatrix

J'avais déjà installé ce paquet là.

Qu'entends tu par du "neuf" ?

Sinon, j'utilise ton script.

J'aimerais avoir le répertoire courant affiché en gras, mais je n'y arrive pas :

 *Quote:*   

>   PROMPT="${user_color}[${end}%B${greencolor}%n@%m%b${user_color}] %0(?..<${end}Failed %?${user_color}>=)(${end}%9(c!...!)%8c${user_color})%(#.#.>) $end"    # default prompt

 

Aussi, dans le script que tu donnes, à chaque fois apparait :

 *Quote:*   

> [ Loading : rc alias complete mimes functions hash ]

 

J'ai donc tout décommenté (les print), mais après je me retrouve avec un :

 *Quote:*   

> [animatrix@gentoo] <Failed 1>=(~)>

   :Sad: 

----------

